# Radiobike on Ebay



## Evans200 (Dec 29, 2016)

There's no "Make Offer"option on this one, or I'd be tempted. And, is this the seller who blocks people for making offers? LOL. I'm not touching this one!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142219156306?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2016)

Not a bad price


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 29, 2016)

It is a good price for a complete bike, antennae and battery pack wiring still there, pedals even look original. And yes that's the seller that blocks everyone.
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 29, 2016)

reminds me of peewee hewoman


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2016)

the seller is the Stearns bike parter!!!  
he also has a nice Elgin for sale
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...680950?hash=item211b0bd4b6:g:~i8AAOSwal5YNKWi


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> the seller is the Stearns bike parter!!!
> he also has a nice Elgin for sale
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...680950?hash=item211b0bd4b6:g:~i8AAOSwal5YNKWi



Who is the Stearns??


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Who is the Stearns??



sorry, I wasn't very clear
the seller is selling a "The Stearns" bicycle in parts


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 30, 2016)

Nick thinks the Radiobike was Mark Mattai's, not many complete ones out there anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Nick thinks the Radiobike was Mark Mattai's, not many complete ones out there anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is Mark on the CABE?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 30, 2016)

Occasionally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

